

Why Auroracoin will be huge - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/p/d4a624ed0bf

======
Reebz
Auroracoin will only be "huge" should it be used like a currency. Right now,
it's an interesting experiment that's going to lose all it's value within 1
month post launch.

I see no mention on merchant resources, an ATM, payment gateways, or anything
else mentioned that will help the wider Icelandic community conduct business.

One thing that Dogecoin has done well is enabling it's use as an actual
currency. The phrase "1 DOGE = 1 DOGE" is a testament to the fact that they're
attempting to not rely on big brother Bitcoin to establish a value. Now,
there's arguments for and against this approach, but the point still stands
that it's value is only as strong as it's utility as a method of exchanging a
value for goods and services.

Dogecoin found the right market and the marketplace adapted. Auroracoin is
manufacturing a market, but with the expectation that its value will plummet
post 'Air Drop', will the marketplace adapt to accept these fiat replacements?

The juice might not be worth the squeeze.

------
nicolagreco
I think this is a very great idea. I have a feeling as well that it will be
copied soon in different states. The only question I have is what if citizens
in Iceland claims their aurcoin? But apart from that this is a again a genius
way to bring people into cryptocurrencies

~~~
simonebrunozzi
IF they claim their AUR and start spending it, it would be a huge deal.

------
higherpurpose
> I can easily guess that the Icelandic government will do its best to
> contrast, fight, and possibly kill this nascent idea. The entire world will
> be watching.

Isn't the government the one making the AuroraCoin?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
No. It is an initiative led by an Icelandic citizen. The government has no
involvement as of now.

~~~
adrianwaj
I think the best outcome would be the first state-sanctioned cryptocurrency. I
have a feeling in Iceland it's possible given what they've been through.

